# Msk NIC link status



## Matty (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a way to prevent the MSK NIC from losing link up status during kernel bootup?
I'm playing around with iscsi boot and with other nic (fxp) everything is just fine but the msk nic loses link status during boot resulting in losing my iscsi san disk connection (iscsi error 65).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 8, 2010)

You mean it does the link up/link down thing a couple of times?  Might be fixed in 8-stable; re(4) was.  Otherwise, best to ask on the mailing lists, depending on which version of FreeBSD you're using.


----------



## Matty (Jul 9, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> You mean it does the link up/link down thing a couple of times?  Might be fixed in 8-stable; re(4) was.  Otherwise, best to ask on the mailing lists, depending on which version of FreeBSD you're using.



Running 8-stable. Will ask in list tho. 
there was a sort alike message but that one was quiet old


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 16, 2010)

Unlike fxp(4), msk(4) keeps track of current link state. If msk(4) showed link DOWN and then link UP again this means there was actual link state changes. I'm not familiar with iSCSI but I guess iSCSI should be robust to temporary network link loss. During normal boot, every network driver will lose link and will re-establish link with link partner. The reason you haven't noticed it on fxp(4) was its lack of link state change handling.


----------

